
Highest resolution map ever made of the Gulf of Mexico - kevitivity
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/05/new-seafloor-map-gulf-of-mexico/
======
teh_klev
Perhaps link should be changed to the source article?

[https://eos.org/project-updates/a-1-4-billion-pixel-map-
of-t...](https://eos.org/project-updates/a-1-4-billion-pixel-map-of-the-gulf-
of-mexico-seafloor)

------
webnrrd2k
Is it just me, or does it seem kind of weird that there is a link to another
article about how the blasts of compressed air used to make these maps kills a
great many creatures.

[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/06/seismic-survey-
ai...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/06/seismic-survey-air-gun-oil-
gas-exploration-zooplankton-spd/)

~~~
sml156
I think it's just you , About 3/4 of the way through reading the article I was
actually wondering what effect this survey would of caused to marine life that
was close to what must be an incredibly loud noise to reach the seafloor and
then bounce back to receivers close to the surface.

Not only can loud sounds cause deafness in humans but a loud enough sound will
kill you.

------
Nanite
For those who want to explore this map themselves go to:
[https://marinecadastre.gov/nationalviewer/](https://marinecadastre.gov/nationalviewer/)

~~~
0xcoffee
I had to disable my ad blocker for this to work.

------
rhcom2
Should make a cool color 3d print.

